#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso9001:2015

## abkavukcu

What do you know about the upcoming ISO9001:2015?
Below is some information from CQI site

According to the draft design specification, the revised ISO 9001:2015 standard should (among other things) :

Provide a stable core set of requirements for the next 10 years or more
Remain generic, and relevant to all sizes and types of organisation operating in any sector
Maintain the current focus on effective process management to produce desired outcomes
Take account of changes in quality management systems practices and technology since the last major revision in 2000


Reflect changes in the increasingly complex, demanding and dynamic environments in which organisations operate
Apply Annex SL of the ISO Directives to enhance compatibility and alignment with other ISO management system standards
Facilitate effective organisational implementation and effective conformity assessment by first, second and third parties
Use simplified language and writing styles to aid understanding and consistent interpretations of its requirementsSee More: Iso9001:2015

----------


## SuzzH

Hello All, 
Good day...
Anybody have the updates on ISO9001:2015? Understood that is is about to released in Sept, is the a guideline or draft version available somewhere in this community?

----------


## Ravi Muddha

International Accreditation Forum, Inc.  Informative Document  on "Transition Planning Guidance for ISO 9001:2015 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]" is enclosed.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i found this document: *ISO_Draft_9001-2015*    it seems it is the draft of ISO 9001:2015.
i attached to the post. i hope it will be helpful.

----------


## engineer79

anyone have the latest published ISO/FDIS 9001:2015?

----------


## ra_junaidi

Hi everyone,
Thru ISO website came to know that ISO FDIS 9001:2015 is available...

Can someone please share on this forum.

Appreciate your input.


Thanks and Regards,
Razi Ahmad Junaidi

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

The post by Mohammad on 22 April was the DIS (Draft International Standard). More than 3000 comments were received on the DIS by the TC 176 mandated with development of the ISO 9001-2015.

After discussion the FDIS ISO 9001-2015 (Final Draft International Standard) was released in July for voting. It has been approved this week by the members. 

Apparently, the FDIS in its native form will now become the IS (International Standard) on 23rd September.

Appreciate if someone can post the FDIS

----------

